# What kind of bulb is this and where can i get it?



## zenlunatic (Apr 16, 2012)

I have a cheap little water fountain that lights up. Bulb burned out and I don't know what I'm looking for and where I can get it.


----------



## Burgess (Apr 16, 2012)

I seem to recall a place called " Bulbs Direct ".

Google 'em.


LightbulbsDirect dot com


----------



## Optical Inferno (Apr 19, 2012)

Try digikey, newark, and mouser as well. I have found something similar on them as well.


----------



## LitFuse (Apr 19, 2012)

It looks like a G4 bulb, they are typically 10 watt or 20 watt. They can be 12 volt or 120 volt also, most commonly 12 volt. The voltage and wattage specs are usually printed on the bulb. The cheapest place to get a replacement would probably be eBay, though most big box home improvement stores carry them too, at a higher price.


----------



## LitFuse (Apr 19, 2012)

If it's a 10 watt 12 volt, let me know. I have a three pack of bulbs I'll drop in the mail to you for free, I dont need them anymore.


----------

